# Forchielli: "Non esiste alcuna cordata per il Milan"



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"
*
Per vedere il video dell'intervento, copiate-incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser*
twitter.com/danmari83/status/745995941350678528


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Ahi ahi...


----------



## pennyhill (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane *con Pechino*. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"



Pechino... Pechino chi?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Che marea di cavolate... poi la parte dell'Inter é degna de "la sai l'ultima?"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"



Ma questo quando si rilegge (se ne ha il coraggio) si rende conto delle cappellate che ha sparato?


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2016)

Questo è un personaggio di Zelig, ha la stessa valenza di un Ruiu di turno......


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Mah... io ho letto qualcosa sul suo sito e di credibile ho visto molto poco.
Tante sparate volte a vendere il suo libro.
Dal suo punto di vista tutto giusto e corretto per carità, ma in quanto ad attendibilità...


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Quindi i vari Galatioto e compagnia danzante chi o cosa sono venuti a rappresentare nei giorni scorsi?


----------



## Kaw (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"


Pefetto, d'accordo.
Ora però mi spieghi cosa sta facendo Galatioto. No, perchè un conto è dire che la trattativa non si concretizzerà per chissà quali motivi (e questo lo vedremo), un altro è addirittura negare la realtà. 
Poi non capisco cosa centri l'Inter? Non si spiegano la differenza? Prima basta guardare il palmares, secondo lo sa che l'Inter aveva debiti fino al collo?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Se cosi fosse ci sarebbe da organizzare una rivoluzione. Io a farmi pigliare per il c... non ci sto nè tantomeno ho intenzione di tacere!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Quindi i vari Galatioto e compagnia danzante chi o cosa sono venuti a rappresentare nei giorni scorsi?



Evidentemente non una cordata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2016)

A breve capiremo quali giornalisti prendere per il culo a vita per le sciocchezze dette.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Dipende, in fatto di economia si, ma come si esce un attimo dall'argomento spara sentenze in base a sensazioni e sopratutto a simpatie, in ambito sportivo non è più autorevole di un peppe di Stefano


----------



## CasciavitMilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Io non so se sia credibile o meno.
Però su Bee ci aveva visto lungo prima di tutti. 
Era sicurissimo che non si sarebbe chiusa ed ha avuto ragione, spero stavolta si sbagli, però la sua sicurezza nell'affermare che addirittura non esiste alcuna cordata è inquietante.


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Quindi i vari Galatioto e compagnia danzante chi o cosa sono venuti a rappresentare nei giorni scorsi?


Evidentemente lo avranno pagato bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Dipende, in fatto di economia si, ma come si esce un attimo dall'argomento spara sentenze in base a sensazioni e sopratutto a simpatie, in ambito sportivo non è più autorevole di un peppe di Stefano



Guarda, non mi pare che qui stiamo parlando di sport o di opinioni e considerazioni personali. Ma di un'operazione economica


----------



## Isotta79 (23 Giugno 2016)

Io lo interpreto così: originariamente c'erano molti gruppi dentro quest'affare, alcuni importanti (i vari Alibaba ecc), e che via via siano usciti perché l'affare così come offerto da Berlusconi non convinceva. Tant'è vero che molti articoli parlano di una cordata formata da piccoli gruppi e non colossi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Ne sei certo? ho cercato in giro la sua biografia e mi pare tanto uno Sgarbi dell'economia.


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se cosi fosse ci sarebbe da organizzare una rivoluzione. Io a farmi pigliare per il c... non ci sto nè tantomeno ho intenzione di tacere!!!!



SE così fosse... aspetta il finale e poi facci sapere come hai intenzione di farti sentire.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ne sei certo? ho cercato in giro la sua biografia e mi pare tanto uno Sgarbi dell'economia.



Guarda, non è che mi interessa difendere l'onore di Forchielli, ma non ho capito il paragone con Sgarbi, e bisognerebbe anche entrare nell'ottica che non è un giornalista

Perchè se oggi Forchielli avesse detto: megacordata spaziale con 300 milardi di dollari, dentro c'è anche Bill Gates, non penso si sarebbe letto neanche un accenno di insulto, o no?


----------



## danykz (23 Giugno 2016)

*Pasquale campopiano : Non rido solo perché ho rispetto di tutti, sennò avrei riso!*
Che buffone sto qui! Ahahahahahahahaha battuta dell'anno, il vincitore è forchielli!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda, non mi pare che qui stiamo parlando di sport o di opinioni e considerazioni personali. Ma di un'operazione economica



Questo ogni volta che si parla di milan spara a zero, a volte ci prende a volte no, ma stavolta scritto così mi pare davvero una panzana clamorosa


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ne sei certo? ho cercato in giro la sua biografia e mi pare tanto uno Sgarbi dell'economia.



Mia stessa sensazione: se poi ti leggi quanto scrive sul suo sito, ti accorgi di quanto navighi a simpatie personali.
Che poi l'avesse azzeccata con Bee, non mi stupisce: potrebbe averla vista giusta allora esattamente per lo stesso motivo per cui la vedrebbe dal punto di vista sbagliato ora...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Amen. Mentre qua ci eccitavano tutti insieme per Bee questo metteva subito le cose in chiaro. Probabilmente si andrà per le lunghe.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Occhio a prendere per i fondelli. Su bee era la stessa identica cosa, ricordo che quando sembrava tutto fatto, firmato pure il preliminare, disse che avrebbe mangiato melma se si fosse conclusa la cosa positivamente. E ad oggi ha avuto ragione lui.
Occhio.....

Probabilmente non c'è nessuan cordata forte così come era stata descritta, ma piccoli pesci. E se non sbaglio lo stesso Festa ha confermato che non c'è nessun nome di grido uscito in questi mesi, solo Evergrande ma in piccola percentuale. Non ci voleva questa notizia. E adesso capisco anche l'editoriale di Pellegatti.


----------



## Isao (23 Giugno 2016)

Fa parte dei personaggi che spara feci sul Milan per spararle su Berlusconi. E' uno dei fissati. Non attendibile.

E aggiungo che è un po' come chiedere ad un milanista se davvero hanno offerto 160 mln per Pogba.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"
> *
> Per vedere il video dell'intervento, copiate-incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser*
> twitter.com/danmari83/status/745995941350678528


*
Aggiunto il video al post iniziale*


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> SE così fosse... aspetta il finale e poi facci sapere come hai intenzione di farti sentire.



Come ogni persona civile che ha il diritto di esprimere le proprie idee : contestando la dirigenza in ogni modo possibile e in ogni sede e poi prendendo le distanze. O forse qualcuno si è illuso che del milan può farne i propri comodi?? Se tu hai intenzione di tacere fallo pure.


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come ogni persona civile che ha il diritto di esprimere le proprie idee : contestando la dirigenza in ogni modo possibile e in ogni sede e poi prendendo le distanze. O forse qualcuno si è illuso che del milan può farne i propri comodi?? Se tu hai intenzione di tacere fallo pure.



Veramente stavo solo informandomi: non so se mi metterò ad urlare per strada. Di certo, se non si giungesse alla cessione, con conseguente prosecuzione del duo B/G, smetterò di seguire il Milan, dopo 59 anni di onorato servizio (prima i ricordi si fanno confusi assai).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda, non è che mi interessa difendere l'onore di Forchielli, ma non ho capito il paragone con Sgarbi, e bisognerebbe anche entrare nell'ottica che non è un giornalista
> 
> Perchè se oggi Forchielli avesse detto: megacordata spaziale con 300 milardi di dollari, dentro c'è anche Bill Gates, non penso si sarebbe letto neanche un accenno di insulto, o no?



Lo paragono a uno Sgarbi perchè dalla biografia si è occupato e a lavorato un po per tutto, che di solito più o meno equivale a non aver fatto una mazza,

ha scritto i soliti libri populisti (a leggere dai titoli "Trova Lavoro Subito", se fossero seri mi parrebbero molto strani i titoli)
poi ha fondato questo osservatorio cinese e si occupa di un blog piuttosto importante in Cina, oltre a dirigere una specie di fondo che si occupa degli investimenti Cina/Italia.

Ha tutte le caratteristiche del classico intrallazzatore a cui serve far parlare di se, ma il mio è solo un giudizio superficiale, senza approfondimenti veri.


----------



## Symon (23 Giugno 2016)

E secondo lui i cinesi fanno un discorso di soldi, di competizione cinese, di costo più dell'Inter...
Ma che minchiate stà sparando?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Veramente stavo solo informandomi: non so se mi metterò ad urlare per strada. Di certo, se non si giungesse alla cessione, con conseguente prosecuzione del duo B/G, smetterò di seguire il Milan, dopo 59 anni di onorato servizio (prima i ricordi si fanno confusi assai).



Ti chiedo scusa, credevo stessi facendo ironia sui miei intenti bellicosi !!!
Io sono disposto a urlare per strada. Che non sia il calcio il motore per smuovere un popolo che da sempre si perde in campanilismi?? Una rivoluzione francese come popolo la possiamo solo sognare, ma forse la fede per il milan può ricongiungere il popolo rossonero contro la 'dominazione barbarica'.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"
> *
> Per vedere il video dell'intervento, copiate-incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser*
> twitter.com/danmari83/status/745995941350678528



Quindi c'è qualcuno interessato quando lo stesso Forchielli, mesi fa, negava che qualcuno potesse essere interessato al Milan. Direi un po' di confusione....


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2016)

Che la faccenda puzzi un po' alcuni qui dentro l'hanno già detto.

Speriamo siano una marea di fesserie quelle che ha sparato Forchielli.


----------



## TheZio (23 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi c'è qualcuno interessato quando lo stesso Forchielli, mesi fa, negava che qualcuno potesse essere interessato al Milan. Direi un po' di confusione....



Mi pare anche a me! sta uscendo tutto ed il contrario di tutto e da parte di tutti 
Sono sempre più deluso, amareggiato e stufo di questa situazione.. e penso che andrà avanti ancora a lungo


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2016)

Ognuno dice la sua...come sempre. Attendiamo ancora qualche settimana poi si saprà tutto.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Questi continui rinvii non fanno che dar ragione alla tesi di Forchielli.

Vediamo come va a finire...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ridiamoci sopra..ma la verità è che siamo sempre ai rinvii e dei cinesi non si sa ancora nulla in termini di nomi..un mistero PRIVO DI ALCUN SENSO...

Vedremo..io comunque non spero manco più, se arrivano ottimo, sennò continuerò a insultare sti animali come ho sempre fatto negli ultimi due anni..

Per adesso aspetto ancora il mister....


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio a prendere per i fondelli. Su bee era la stessa identica cosa, ricordo che quando sembrava tutto fatto, firmato pure il preliminare, disse che avrebbe mangiato melma se si fosse conclusa la cosa positivamente. E ad oggi ha avuto ragione lui.
> Occhio.....
> 
> Probabilmente non c'è nessuan cordata forte così come era stata descritta, ma piccoli pesci. E se non sbaglio lo stesso Festa ha confermato che non c'è nessun nome di grido uscito in questi mesi, solo Evergrande ma in piccola percentuale. Non ci voleva questa notizia. E adesso capisco anche l'editoriale di Pellegatti.



sono d'accordo, non è il primo che passa ma uno che ha dei contatti.

Perchè se salta tutto, Campopiano deve sotterrarsi.


----------



## clanton (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"
> *
> Per vedere il video dell'intervento, copiate-incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser*
> twitter.com/danmari83/status/745995941350678528



Questo Forchielli se non ricordo male un paio di mesi fa si era già espresso negativamente sull'operazione. Ora continua su quella lunghezza d'onda. Però dovrebbe spiegarci cosa ci è venuto a fare Galatioto e l'altro che dovrebbe diventare AD a Milano. Poi la trattativa potrà anche finir male perchè alla testa di tutto c'è un vecchio che vuole rimanere al comando con i soldi degli altri e farsi bello in caso di successo senza mettere un euro. Però la trattativa c'è !!


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, non è il primo che passa ma uno che ha dei contatti.
> 
> Perchè se salta tutto, Campopiano deve sotterrarsi.



Se invece non salta, per giustizia quindi deve sotterrarsi Forchielli?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Io l'ho visto in un paio di dibattiti in TV, opinionista e nulla di più, molto maleducato per giunta, ricorda davvero uno sgarbi, ma molto meno colto.

Se non ricordo male tra l'altro aveva anche un ruolo attivo come politico nel governo Prodi... ed ho detto tutto


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2016)

Eeeeh come è facile fare i pessimisti adesso con i rinvii...

I conti si fanno alla fine.
E li ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli aveva detto che se Bee avesse acquistato il Milan avrebbe mangiato le sue feci . per la cronaca . 
Personaggio cafone , ma io mi concentro su quello che ha detto 
Se la società non lo querela i dubbi mi cominciano a venire
Mi aspetto una richiesta per danni , diversamente voglioio vedere che succede a Luglio


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

Pero ragazzi a differenza di Bee che la stampa era tutta ottimista...con la questione cinese mi pare che la stampa in generale ha sempre avuto dei forti dubbi.
Ovviamente ognuno ha la sua opinione sulla vicenda in corso...ma dire che non esiste è fuori dal mondo e senza logica...Sal Gal che non è uno qualunque ma un uomo da affari con una certa reputazione...cosa viene a fare a milano se è tutta una montatura?
Posso capire le posizioni che dicono c'e una cordata con nomi poco rilevanti...ma la posizione che non esiste nessuna cordata non lo trovate assurdo?Lo chiedo ai pessimisti in particolare.
Quando si riportano notizie bisogna avere una certa coerenza e spiegare il perche si ha una certa posizione...forchielli non mi pare spieghi bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno dice la sua...come sempre. Attendiamo ancora qualche settimana poi si saprà tutto.


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Eccallà vai scatenatevi ... Stavate aspettando solo questo .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Se invece non salta, per giustizia quindi deve sotterrarsi Forchielli?



Forchielli è in credito dall'anno scorso per aver sbugiardato il teatrino messo su da Mr. Bee.
Campopiano, almeno tra i milanisti, è diventato conosciutissimo quando prima non era nessuno. Se addirittura venisse fuori che la cordata non esiste, come afferma il Forchielli, dimostrerebbe di essere un contaballe o quantomeno uno che si è fatto gabbare come un pollo (in caso di buonafede).


Chi ci rimette siamo comunque noi che stiamo da mesi a pretendere quantomeno un po' di chiarezza ed onestà intellettuale.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli è presuntuoso e ha dei metodi alquanto peculiari, ma è attendibile. Su Bee è stato tanto s*******, ma ci ha preso in pieno.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma scusate un attimo 
Questa è una accusa gravissima , se la società non querela Forchielli è assurdo 
Poi se si vuole dire che è un mitomane amen . Lo si porti in tribunale . 
Altrimenti non lo so


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Per quelli che chiedono insistentemente allora che ci fa Galatioto o Gancikoff? semplice ha risposto anche a questo. Soggetti interessati ci sono ma nulla di quello che si descrive, e a questo punto prende corpo l'ipotesi che avevamo discusso tempo fa, ovvero che Berlusconi sta cercando disperatamente acquirenti, altro che atto d'amore.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lo paragono a uno Sgarbi perchè dalla biografia si è occupato e a lavorato un po per tutto, che di solito più o meno equivale a non aver fatto una mazza,
> 
> ha scritto i soliti libri populisti (a leggere dai titoli "Trova Lavoro Subito", se fossero seri mi parrebbero molto strani i titoli)
> poi ha fondato questo osservatorio cinese e si occupa di un blog piuttosto importante in Cina, oltre a dirigere una specie di fondo che si occupa degli investimenti Cina/Italia.
> ...



Vuole sicuramente fare il personaggio. Ma non mi sembra un cialtrone. Quale sarebbe il senso di sparare una corbelleria per poi essere smentito fra 15 giorni? A parte il "è contro abberluscone", ovviamente.

Posto che, com'è normale che sia, è tutto da verificare che abbia ragione o meno.

Che poi non ha detto che non vende, ma che non risulta essere esistente una cordata. perchè, onestamente, nel credere in una cordata composta da tot aziende imponenti bisogna fare un atto di fede. Perchè di fatti reali non ce ne sta neanche uno.


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per quelli che chiedono insistentemente allora che ci fa Galatioto o Gancikoff? semplice ha risposto anche a questo. *Soggetti interessati ci sono ma nulla di quello che si descrive*, e a questo punto prende corpo l'ipotesi che avevamo discusso tempo fa, ovvero che Berlusconi sta cercando disperatamente acquirenti, altro che atto d'amore.



Fermo li...la cordata c'e o non c'e secondo forchielli?
Perche se non c'e non esistono soggetti interessati.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Ma per favore, postai tempo fa la sua folle intervista sui Cinesi e se ne possono trovare anche delle altre in rete meno clamorose.
Si capisce subito che lui non conosce (perchè non gli fanno sapere) ciò che succede nella "stanza dei bottoni", tanto è vero che i suoi interventi si basano sui dati diffusi dal governo, sensazioni, probabilmente, e questo non lo discuto, qualche contatto, ma soprattutto le sue tesi sono intrise del suo pensiero liberale-capitalistico, come recentemente dichiarato: il crollo della borsa di Pechino (quale?) per lui è la dimostrazione che il capitalismo ha vinto, gli investitori si sono dileguati e ci saranno 100 milioni di piccoli imprenditori Cinesi sul lastrico che potrebbero suicidarsi.
See, come no Forchiè..

Al di là dei giornalisti o osservatori, l'unico autorevole è Sal Galatioto, prima di tutto per il curriculum che ha. 
Il resto si ascolta e si valuta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vuole sicuramente fare il personaggio. Ma non mi sembra un cialtrone. Quale sarebbe il senso di sparare una corbelleria per poi essere smentito fra 15 giorni? A parte il "è contro abberluscone", ovviamente.
> 
> Posto che, com'è normale che sia, è tutto da verificare che abbia ragione o meno.
> 
> Che poi non ha detto che non vende, ma che non risulta essere esistente una cordata. perchè, onestamente, nel credere in una cordata composta da tot aziende imponenti bisogna fare un atto di fede. Perchè di fatti reali non ce ne sta neanche uno.



In effetti io dubbi sulla trattativa non ne ho, sulla reale composizione della cordata si, 

in generale sarebbe bello che stavolta tutti non si faccia i soliti italiani e magari *dopo una settimana dalla vendita dimenticare chi disse cosa*


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli 1 6 2016: "In mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati."
Forchielli 23 6 2016: "Se Suning fa bene portano anche il marchio a Shangai, lo quotano e diventa un club da 2 miliardi di euro"

Bah..


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto *Forchielli*, presidente dell'Osservatorio Asia, torna a parlare del Milan e dell'offerta cinese a Sky Sport: "Ho parlato stamane con Pechino. Mi hanno confermato che *non esiste alcuna cordata*. C'è ancora *qualcuno interessato, altri invece si sono ritirati*. Comnque mi hanno detto che *molta gente ha parlato con Berlusconi, anche importante*.
> Ma ci sono due problemi: ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*; e inoltre, l'Inter è stata pagato molto meno, e loro non si spiegano questa *differenza*: in Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuole fare la parte del fesso"
> *
> Per vedere il video dell'intervento, copiate-incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser*
> twitter.com/danmari83/status/745995941350678528



Leggo perchè non posso ascoltare...

a me no sembra che abbia detto che non esistano persone interessate. Ha detto che non esiste la cordata di cui si parla. Ha confermato che alcune persone importanti abbiano parlato con Berlusconi, che alcuni siano arrivati altri si sono ritirati.

In poche parole NON ha negato la trattativa, l'ha posta sotto un'altra luce.

Il perchè poi di quel che dice, probabilmente, è tutto nella frase finale "In Cina c'è molta competizione e nessuno vuol fare la parte del fesso", tradotto: finche non ci sarà nero su bianco con "patti chiari ed amicizia lunga" nessuno vuole esporsi per fare la parte di Bee o fare la parte del pollo se non si vedranno i risultati (Ecco il perchè della segretezza e sul fondo e poi della società controllata dal fondo).

Forse i nomi usciranno se le cose andranno bene, altrimenti non li conosceremo mai.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fermo li...la cordata c'e o non c'e secondo forchielli?
> Perche se non c'e non esistono soggetti interessati.



e chi lo dice scusa? quindi o cordata o niente? 
E' semplice non c'è la famosa cordata formata da imprese multimiliardarie secondo Forchielli. 
Il che non significa che Galatioto non stia lavorando per la cessione, magari sta proprio cercando di formarla. Che ne possiamo sapere noi?


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Forchielli 1 6 2016: "In mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati."
> Forchielli 23 6 2016: "Se Suning fa bene portano anche il marchio a Shangai, lo quotano e diventa un club da 2 miliardi di euro"
> 
> Bah..



Magari è interista e gode a sfottere i milanisti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Questo è si uno sfinterista schifoso .. Ci prende per il C allegramente .. 10 giorni e poi gli intasiamo Twitter .


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è si uno sfinterista schifoso .. Ci prende per il C allegramente .. 10 giorni e poi gli intasiamo Twitter .



Non so se sia interista, ma sicuramente da anni dimostra di avere la coerenza di Sbirulino.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Quindi i vari Galatioto e compagnia danzante chi o cosa sono venuti a rappresentare nei giorni scorsi?



Quelli che si son ritirati?


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice scusa? quindi o cordata o niente?
> E' semplice non c'è la famosa cordata formata da imprese multimiliardarie secondo Forchielli.
> Il che non significa che Galatioto non stia lavorando per la cessione, magari sta proprio cercando di formarla. Che ne possiamo sapere noi?



Allora...mettiamola così:

Sto signore si contraddice nella stessa intervista.

Prima dice che non c'è nessuna cordata...poi dice che qualcuno interessato c'è. Si presume che se la gente interessata c'è, allora c'è una cordata, altrimenti se non ci fosse la cordata non ci sarebbe nessuno interessato.

Altro punto: dice che molta gente importante ha parlato con Berlusconi.

Altra cosa: dice che nessuno vuol fare la parte del fesso e non capiscono perchè il Milan costa più dell'Inter. Questo tradotto può anche significare che appunto il fondo che stanno facendo, lo fanno per prendere il Milan ma restare anonimi e non rischiare di fare la parte dei fessi eh...ecco anche spiegato perchè sono in 6/7 e non uno da solo ed ecco spiegato eprchè i nomi che escono poi sono seguiti da smentite.

Poi i nomi non li fece Berlusconi e non li ha fatti Campopiano, ma arrivano dalla TV di stato cinese eh...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quelli che si son ritirati?


Che fonte hai? Come fai a sapere che si sono ritirati?


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che fonte hai? Come fai a sapere che si sono ritirati?



No no nessuna. Mi rifaccio a questo articolo. Magari Galatioto rappresentava i cinesi che ora si son ritirati?

Provo a dare una spiegazione a questo articolo..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Giugno 2016)

Vista la sequenza di rinvii, il mistero sull'identità dei cinesi (mai sciolto, neanche da Campopiano che pure dovrebbe avere una fonte interna, no?), ecco uno scenario possibile (non sto dicendo che sia certo). Galatioto in realtà non è solo un intermediario ma è il costruttore della cordata, un po' come Bee, ma con due differenze: 1) ha reputazione e maggiori probabilità di successo, 2) non accetta una quota di minoranza.
Spero proprio non sia così


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lo paragono a uno Sgarbi perchè dalla biografia si è occupato e a lavorato un po per tutto, che di solito più o meno equivale a non aver fatto una mazza,
> 
> ha scritto i soliti libri populisti (a leggere dai titoli "Trova Lavoro Subito", se fossero seri mi parrebbero molto strani i titoli)
> poi ha fondato questo osservatorio cinese e si occupa di un blog piuttosto importante in Cina, oltre a dirigere una specie di fondo che si occupa degli investimenti Cina/Italia.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## ralf (23 Giugno 2016)

Bah, il buon Forchielli ogni tanto si contraddice da solo. Due settimane fa diceva che Robin Li era l'imprenditore interessato al Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti io dubbi sulla trattativa non ne ho, sulla reale composizione della cordata si,
> 
> in generale sarebbe bello che stavolta tutti non si faccia i soliti italiani e magari *dopo una settimana dalla vendita dimenticare chi disse cosa*



Guarda, le battaglie personali e carri su cui non si può salire sono roba da Suma, cose che non mi appartengono.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2016)

La disperazione è arrivata a tal punto da generare addirittura le tifoserie del giornalismo, gente che viene ritenuta affidabile o cazzara esclusivamente in base all'orientamento ottimista o pessimista della tesi sostenuta. Secondo me è meglio vivere la vicenda nella maniera più spensierata possibile, dato che è palese che dal momento della firma dell'esclusiva nessuno ha saputo più niente di eclatante. So che non è facile dato che c'è in ballo il nostro futuro, ma non vedo altre alternative che affidarsi alla cara e onesta cronaca.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ho visto il video. Non nega affatto la trattativa e parla anche di probabili acquirenti del Milan. Probabilmente a Pechino avrà parlato con le persone sbagliate...

Naturalmente tutti vi siete fossilizzati sui punti finali perdendo l'inizio.

Visto che c'è un accordo di riservatezza secondo voi i cinesi spiattellavano tutto a Forchelli?


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Forchielli è in credito dall'anno scorso per aver sbugiardato il teatrino messo su da Mr. Bee.
> Campopiano, almeno tra i milanisti, è diventato conosciutissimo quando prima non era nessuno. Se addirittura venisse fuori che la cordata non esiste, come afferma il Forchielli, dimostrerebbe di essere un contaballe o quantomeno uno che si è fatto gabbare come un pollo (in caso di buonafede).
> 
> 
> Chi ci rimette siamo comunque noi che stiamo da mesi a pretendere quantomeno un po' di chiarezza ed onestà intellettuale.



Vabbè, adesso ha pure i crediti...
allora non lo sotterriamo, ok?
Facciamogli (anzi fategli) invece una bella statua.

Che ci si rimetta noi, infine, è solo dovuto al fatto che siamo NOI che ci vogliamo rimettere.
E in quel noi, io non ci voglio entrare


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vuole sicuramente fare il personaggio. Ma non mi sembra un cialtrone. Quale sarebbe il senso di sparare una corbelleria per poi essere smentito fra 15 giorni? A parte il "è contro abberluscone", ovviamente.
> 
> Posto che, com'è normale che sia, è tutto da verificare che abbia ragione o meno.
> 
> Che poi non ha detto che non vende, ma che non risulta essere esistente una cordata. perchè, onestamente, nel credere in una cordata composta da tot aziende imponenti bisogna fare un atto di fede. Perchè di fatti reali non ce ne sta neanche uno.



Che se spara corbellerie su questo argomento, fra 1 mese non se lo ricorda più nessuno, perchè nel frattempo avrà tirato fuori qualcosa di diverso per coprire la suddetta corbelleria o inventato scuse a cui i suoi adepti crederanno.
la politica in questo senso mi sembra che dovrebbe averci insegnato qualcosina...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ahahahahah. Questo è quello che a inizio maggio, rispondendo a un utente che gli chiedeva della cordata cinese, disse "bullshit", salvo ammettere dopo pochi giorni che erano sue sensazioni e che non sapeva nulla.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Che se spara corbellerie su questo argomento, fra 1 mese non se lo ricorda più nessuno, perchè nel frattempo avrà tirato fuori qualcosa di diverso per coprire la suddetta corbelleria o inventato scuse a cui i suoi adepti crederanno.
> la politica in questo senso mi sembra che dovrebbe averci insegnato qualcosina...


Sì, ma il motivo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì, ma il motivo?



Semplice, fra due mesi tutti ricorderanno un Forchielli ma nessuno cosa ha detto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli è più autorevole di Campopiano, Festa, Di Stefano, Fedele e altra gente varia messi insieme, con tutto il rispetto per loro. E anche più credibile.



Scherzi? Ha detto che il Milan non verrà venduto, quindi è un servo rosiconeh pagato da Kaleaneh juventino gobbo interista e bugiardo.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Ha detto che il Milan non verrà venduto, quindi è un servo rosiconeh pagato da Kaleaneh juventino gobbo interista e bugiardo.



Guarda che ha detto tutto l'opposto. Ha parlato di probabili acquirenti del MILAN che esistono eh...ascoltate le sue parole.

Poi lo ripeto, c'è un patto di riservatezza, secondo voi chiama Forchielli e questi tizi della trattativa, sapendo che lui sarebbe andaro a Sky a parlarne gli spifferano tutto fregandosene della riservatezza??


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice scusa? quindi o cordata o niente?
> E' semplice non c'è la famosa cordata formata da imprese multimiliardarie secondo Forchielli.
> Il che non significa che Galatioto non stia lavorando per la cessione, magari sta proprio cercando di formarla. Che ne possiamo sapere noi?



Allora cambiate il titolo al topic...non capisco


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Ho una news, però devo verificarla. Per il momento mi limito ad accennarla. Mi è stato detto che a TL Forchielli ha detto che la cordata esiste!


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho una news, però devo verificarla. Per il momento mi limito ad accennarla. Mi è stato detto che a TL Forchielli ha detto che la cordata esiste!



Quindi cosa passa da falso a profeta della verità?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Quindi cosa passa da falso a profeta della verità?



No, passa da pallonaro e basta.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Giugno 2016)

Ho sentito in diretta gli interventi a sky e TL. Ha detto le stesse cose utilizzando le stesse parole. Uno che non si è mai visto in tv viene invitato da tutte le parti guarda caso lo stesso giorno!? Qualcuno ce l'ha mandato a dire ste cose....ne sono sicuro al 100%


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, passa da pallonaro e basta.



Bisogna analizzare i fatti.. Abbiamo preso lapadula con la promessa che giocherà titolare..


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Bisogna analizzare i fatti.. Abbiamo preso lapadula con la promessa che giocherà titolare..



Quale promessa?


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quale promessa?



Vabbe dai. Il tempo darà ragione ad uno di noi... Io preparo l'abbonamento per il basket


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho sentito in diretta gli interventi a sky e TL. Ha detto le stesse cose utilizzando le stesse parole. Uno che non si è mai visto in tv viene invitato da tutte le parti guarda caso lo stesso giorno!? Qualcuno ce l'ha mandato a dire ste cose....ne sono sicuro al 100%


In realtà successivamente ha detto che i soggetti interessati ci sono, soltanto che il problema a suo dire è il prezzo eccessivo chiesto da Berlusconi, che non rispecchierebbe sempre a suo dire il reale valore, e l'eccessiva discrepanza con l'inter.
Ergo mi sembra un tantino confuso Forchielli. Molto ma molto meno certo rispetto a quando parlò per Bee.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà successivamente ha detto che i soggetti interessati ci sono, soltanto che il problema a suo dire è il prezzo eccessivo chiesto da Berlusconi, che non rispecchierebbe sempre a suo dire il reale valore, e l'eccessiva discrepanza con l'inter.
> Ergo mi sembra un tantino confuso Forchielli. Molto ma molto meno certo rispetto a quando parlò per Bee.



Mi riferivo al fatto che ha esordito negli interventi con le stesse parole, con le stesse frasi. I concetti l'ho sentito anch'io che li ha un po'cambiati quando gli hanno fatto delle domande ma ha utilizzato le stesse identiche parole. Ma poi "Ho sentito Pechino"...ma Pechino chi? Che è una persona...?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Quindi cosa passa da falso a profeta della verità?



passa da quel che è, uno che scrive balle e va a simpatie


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Bisogna analizzare i fatti.. Abbiamo preso lapadula con la promessa che giocherà titolare..



ah non sapevo fossi presente alla firma del contratto e che avessi letto quest'ultimo, in tal caso allora mi fido


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ah non sapevo fossi presente alla firma del contratto e che avessi letto quest'ultimo, in tal caso allora mi fido



Beh, c'è chi dà retta a campopiano, si può dare retta anche a Carlocarlo


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Beh, c'è chi dà retta a campopiano, si può dare retta anche a Carlocarlo



eh si, fin'ora Carlocarlo le ha azzeccate tutte  

comunque s che basi dici che gliè stata promessa la titolarità? pessimismo scaramantico o che altro?


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> eh si, fin'ora Carlocarlo le ha azzeccate tutte
> 
> comunque s che basi dici che gliè stata promessa la titolarità? pessimismo scaramantico o che altro?


Sky, gazzetta, ecc ecc


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Sky, gazzetta, ecc ecc



ah ok, fonti che secondo me non sono affidabili per nulla, però è un parere personale, magari hanno ragione loro, tanto ormai è tutto un tale caos


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ah ok, fonti che secondo me non sono affidabili per nulla, però è un parere personale, magari hanno ragione loro, tanto ormai è tutto un tale caos



Avrebbe anche un nesso logico il rifiuto al Napoli


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Giugno 2016)

certo che taffazzi ci fa un pippone ..... peggio delle bandiere quando tira vento.

per fortuna manca poco alla chiusura ( o al prossimo rinvio )


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Avrebbe anche un nesso logico il rifiuto al Napoli



guarda, ultimamente quando si parla di Milan la logica non c'è a prescindere


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guarda, ultimamente quando si parla di Milan la logica non c'è a prescindere



Io ne vedo tanta invece. Togli una voce fuori dal coro.. E sembra sempre e più il solito vecchio Milan


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ai cinesi non è piaciuto che *Berlusconi abbia mandato in giro Bee *come un cavallino, *per tirare sù il prezzo del club*;


Questa non l'avevo considerata. Ma mi sa proprio che è quella giusta. Molto più probabile di quella che serviva per riportare soldi in italia.


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

Mettetevi l'anima in pace.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mettetevi l'anima in pace.



ma anche no


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma anche no



Vabé, vedrete al prossimo rinvio ad agosto.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vabé, vedrete al prossimo rinvio ad agosto.



di certo non mi impicco su un ponte prima del tempo come stanno facendo in tanti


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà successivamente ha detto che i soggetti interessati ci sono, soltanto che il problema a suo dire è il prezzo eccessivo chiesto da Berlusconi, che non rispecchierebbe sempre a suo dire il reale valore, e l'eccessiva discrepanza con l'inter.
> Ergo mi sembra un tantino confuso Forchielli. Molto ma molto meno certo rispetto a quando parlò per Bee.



Se così fosse vuol dire che Sal sta ancora solo sondando? 
Sarebbe uno scenario tragico perché vorrebbe dire che il teatrino non solo andrebbe avanti per questa estate ma anche per la prossima..


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> di certo non mi impicco su un ponte prima del tempo come stanno facendo in tanti



A me pare che i fatti stiano tutti dalla parte della tanto criticata Sky.


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me pare che i fatti stiano tutti dalla parte della tanto criticata Sky.



Purtroppo concordo..


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me pare che i fatti stiano tutti dalla parte della tanto criticata Sky.



opinione tua che rispetto ma non condivido affatto, anzi, sky ogni giorno cambia versione proprio perchè non sa nulla, questo è l'unico fatto dimostrato da loro fin ora, ma ripeto, tu al pensi diversamente e lo rispetto


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà successivamente ha detto che i soggetti interessati ci sono, soltanto che il problema a suo dire è il prezzo eccessivo chiesto da Berlusconi, che non rispecchierebbe sempre a suo dire il reale valore, e l'eccessiva discrepanza con l'inter.
> Ergo mi sembra un tantino confuso Forchielli. Molto ma molto meno certo rispetto a quando parlò per Bee.



Ma l'ha detto anche a Sky che ci sono gli interessati, anche nomi importanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha detto anche a Sky che ci sono gli interessati, anche nomi importanti.



si si, aggiungo però che poi ha cambiato idea, prima ha detto che non c'era cordata, poi che non si sono uniti poiché berlusconi chiede tanto e non ha deciso. Insomma ha fatto un pò di confusione. Non mi è sembrato sicuro. SOprattutto quando gli hanno fatto le domande più specifiche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

Ha ottenuto quello che voleva, ne stiamo parlando


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

*Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto. 
Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar. 
Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario. 
Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto. 
Hanno studiato la situazione e preparato un business plan dal quale comprendono di poter rientrare dalla spesa grazie allo sviluppo della società. 
E siccome non sono dei minchioni sanno che questo passa dal rafforzamento della squadra. Evidentemente però, non ritengono prioritario il rafforzamento massiccio in questa campagna acquisti. I loro piani non saranno sconvolti da questo. Non mi hanno spiegato altro ma è così. Per cui non possiamo farci niente. Inoltre la serietà del negoziato è dimostrata proprio dalla riservatezza delle notizie. 
Concludo con l'augurio che tutto si concluda bene e che si accettino anche le ultime clausole che prevedono il coinvolgimento del vecchio management nella fase di transizione. Anche se io tra un mercato del condor e una cessione a fine luglio già senza di lui, scelgo la seconda.''*


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un parla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questo vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è un grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



La Scala mi sembra sempre molto sicuro..e considerando che è un tifoso sclerato come noi mi fido molto.
Però è chiaro a tutti che stanno ancora trattando e da quel vecchio di SB possiamo aspettarci ancora di tutto.


----------



## Coripra (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: (OMISSIS)
> 
> Concludo con l'augurio che tutto si concluda bene e che si accettino anche le ultime clausole che prevedono il coinvolgimento del vecchio management nella fase di transizione. Anche se io tra un mercato del condor e una cessione a fine luglio già senza di lui, scelgo la seconda.''*



E noi con lui.


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un parla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questo vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è un grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



La Scala ha il dono di scrivere con la nostra mano e di parlare con la nostra voce. Compreso il "minchioni", massima espressione del latinorum manzoniano


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un parla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questo vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è un grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



Questa è la persona di cui mi fido di più in assoluto, altro che Serafino


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



Come detto da un utente: Forchielli... forchetta e tarzanelli


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



Amo quest'uomo. Senza tanti giri di parole e tecnicismi del ciufolo si fa capire molto bene. Minchioni again


----------



## Black (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



grande La Scala! spero che abbia ragione.

Però bisogna ammettere che se non dobbiamo credere a Forchielli perché non cita le sue fonti da Pechino, bisognerebbe pure che lo stesso ragionamento valga per La Scala.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



Ma l'ha chiamato Condor davvero?


----------



## The P (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...




Mammamia ragazzi lo adoro! Senza dubbio il personaggio migliore che orbita in questo pattume di orbita milanista.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



Sì vabbè...ma immaginatevi la scena:

"Pronto, Casa Pechino?"
"Sì qui è casa Pechino, chi paLla?"
"Salve sono Forchielli, c'è papà in casa?"
"Sì ve lo passo...papààààààààààà FoLchielli ti vuole al telefono...pLonto FoLchielli, sono papà Pechino mi dica"
"Pronto Signor Pechino, volevo sapere qualcosa sulla cordata del Milan"
"Sì, SignoL FoLchielli, ma non sa che c'è un patto di LiseLvatezza sulla tLattativa?"
"Sì lo so, ma sa com'è, oggi devo andare a Sky e devo pur dire qualcosa"
"Ah, ma alloLa se va davanti le telecameLe a paLlare davanti ai gioLnalisti, le posso diLe tutto quello che vuole, f*****o la LiseLvatezza, io pensavo volesse teneLsi tutte le cose peL se in quel caso saLei dovuto staLe zitto...alloLa la coLdata nn esiste, BeLlusconi è fuLbo, e l'InteL vale più del Milan...contento?"
"Grazie...mi saluti la signora Pechino"

Un contaballe su...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe La Scala stronca Forchielli: "innanzitutto non mi fate paragoni con l'Inter. Sono cose diverse per profilo delle parti, interessi in gioco, situazione di partenza e di arrivo. Venendo a Forchielli, non è un pirla ma uno a cui piace lanciare provocazioni per creare interesse attorno a sé. Lo fa con regolarità nel mondo degli affari e della politica. Pendolando tra Prodi, Andreotti e Forza Italia... il che dimostra l'irrequietezza del soggetto.
> Detto ciò, chi dice di aver chiamato Pechino e di aver saputo che non esiste nessuna cordata, non propone un ragionamento ma spara una vaccata da bar.
> Se vuole convincermi del contrario mi dica chi ha chiamato e quale sia l'autorevolezza del suo interlocutore. Non si nasconda dietro la riservatezza perché non esiste parlare di anonimato quando c'è qualcosa di questa portata... Non esiste, anzi semmai è vero il contrario.
> Questa vaccata si aggiunge alle altre sparate dai giornali che vi stanno proponendo in questi giorni. Avendo delle fonti dirette e di prima mano vi assicuro che la cordata esiste, è in grado di reggere un investimento miliardario e Fininvest conosce i suoi componenti. Stanno lavorando professionisti di altissimo livello e advisor come Galatioto.
> ...



E se è lui a dirlo possiamo stare tranquilli tutta la vita... Non ci metterebbe niente a risbugiardare quei due


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> grande La Scala! spero che abbia ragione.
> 
> Però bisogna ammettere che se non dobbiamo credere a Forchielli perché non cita le sue fonti da Pechino, bisognerebbe pure che lo stesso ragionamento valga per La Scala.



Il discorso è semplice: che motivo avrebbe l'avvocato La Scala di difendere il teatrino presunto di Belrusconi e Galliani (di quest'ultimo sopratutto)?

Potresti fare la domanda "che motivo avrebbe, allora Forchielli di dire quel che ha detto?" e la risposta è "andare su Sky e su TL e far parlare di se"...


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Giugno 2016)

trovare un ruolo in societa' per questo no.....

parla chiaro e' un mito.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli è un *********.
L'avevo pensato prima di leggere l'avvocato.
Uno delle tante iene che tentano di procurarsi un po di popolarità di riflesso.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

Che idolo La Scala. Tanta stima.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Però bisogna ammettere che se non dobbiamo credere a Forchielli perché non cita le sue fonti da Pechino, bisognerebbe pure che lo stesso ragionamento valga per La Scala.



esatto...non mi abbatto per forchielli e non mi esalto per la scala...


----------



## Serginho (24 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli dovrebbe cambiare mestiere


----------



## Ciachi (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè...ma immaginatevi la scena:
> 
> "Pronto, Casa Pechino?"
> "Sì qui è casa Pechino, chi paLla?"
> ...



Spettacolo!!


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè...ma immaginatevi la scena:
> 
> "Pronto, Casa Pechino?"
> "Sì qui è casa Pechino, chi paLla?"
> ...



 sarà stata più o meno così sul serio


----------

